# Ephesians 2:6, we sit together in 'heavenly places'?



## Moireach (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is the verse and the verses surrounding it.


> 4But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us,5Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved)
> 6And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:7 That in the ages to come he might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in his kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.



Verse 6. He has made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus. You may need more context, but it seems to say we sit in heavenly places in Christ Jesus right now here on earth.
Discuss.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 14, 2011)

Moireach said:


> Here is the verse and the verses surrounding it.
> 
> 
> > 4But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us,5Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved)
> ...


 
David, 
There are at least two reasons why I wouldn't take that passage to mean we are already, in some sense, sitting in the heavenly places here on earth. 
First, 'sitting' in the Bible always indicates a rest from labour or battle. We are still in the battlefield, we haven't yet entered God's rest (Hebrews 4:11). For that we must endure in our labour to the end. 
Secondly, the reason, I think, it says God "hath" made us sit together in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus is because of the _certainty_ of it. 
John Gill, in his commentary on this particular passage, said: 


> For the same glory Christ has, they _shall_ have; and because of their right to such a blessing; and chiefly because Christ _their head_ is set down therein, who _sustains_ their persons, bears their names on his heart, and _represents_ them.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 14, 2011)

Research the use of the "prophetic past" in some OT prophets, where the the past tense of a verb is used for a future event = the event is so certain that one can speak of it as already happening: in other words, "its a done deal".


----------



## Jack K (Apr 14, 2011)

Whitefield said:


> Research the use of the "prophetic past" in some OT prophets, where the the past tense of a verb is used for a future event = the event is so certain that one can speak of it as already happening: in other words, "its a done deal".



Yes. Add to that the fact that we are so surely "in Christ" that since he is seated in the heavenly places we are, in a real sense, already seated there too. Whatever he has won, we already and surely share.


----------



## Herald (Apr 14, 2011)

Lance is correct. Consider this passage from Romans 8:



> Romans 8:28-30 28 And we know that God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose. 29 For those whom He foreknew, He also predestined to become conformed to the image of His Son, so that He would be the firstborn among many brethren; 30 and these whom He predestined, He also called; and these whom He called, He also justified; and these whom He justified, He also *glorified*.



Our future glorification is so certain that Paul spoke about it the past tense. The same with our sitting together with Christ in the heavenly places.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 14, 2011)

I would also associate the heavenly context, by way of extension, with the foretaste of our rest we enjoy on the Sabbath; cf. Heb.12:22-24. That's an "already," as opposed to "not yet."


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 14, 2011)

Calvin wrote:


> 6.* And hath raised us up together*. The resurrection and sitting in heaven, which are here mentioned, are not yet seen by mortal eyes. Yet, as if those blessings were presently in our possession, he states that we have received them; and illustrates the change which has taken place in our condition, when we were led from Adam to Christ. It is as if we had been brought from the deepest hell to heaven itself. And certainly, although, as respects ourselves, our salvation is still the object of hope, yet in Christ we already possess a blessed immortality and glory; and therefore, he adds,* in Christ Jesus*. Hitherto it does not appear in the members, but only in the head; yet, in consequence of the secret union, it belongs truly to the members. Some render it, through Christ; but, for the reason which has been mentioned, it is better to retain the usual rendering,* in Christ*. We are thus furnished with the richest consolation. Of everything which we now want, we have a sure pledge and foretaste in the person of Christ.
> 
> 
> 7.* That in the ages to come*. The final and true cause — the glory of God — is again mentioned, that the Ephesians, by making it the subject of earnest study, might be more fully assured of their salvation. He likewise adds, that it was the design of God to hallow, in all ages, the remembrance of so great goodness. This exhibits still more strongly the hateful character of those by whom the free calling of the Gentiles was attacked; for they were endeavoring instantly to crush that scheme which was destined to be remembered through all ages. But we, too, are instructed by it, that the mercy of God, who was pleased to admit our fathers into the number of his own people, deserves to be held in everlasting remembrance. The calling of the Gentiles is an astonishing work of divine goodness, which ought to be handed down by parents to children, and to their children’s children, that it may never be forgotten or unacknowledged by the sons of men.
> ...


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 14, 2011)

In this interadventual age there is an overlap between the present Earthly order and the Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom.

Christ already - i.e. currently, before His Second Advent - has all power in Heaven and on Earth, and the nations have been given to Him by His Father (e.g. Psalm 2). So the powers of Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom enter this Earthly order as He sends forth His Spirit and His Word, empowers His Church, and exercises His providence to progressively make the nations His footstool.

E.g.


> The LORD says to my Lord: "Sit at my right hand, until I make your enemies your footstool."



God's people reign with Christ in the midst of the worst of their trials, or - on the other hand - when things are going as well as they can for them in this life and when the Church is enjoying ascendency.


----------



## Moireach (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

